# A Violin Question…



## WalterJ

and possibly a silly one…

I am, or to be more precise, was a guitar player and I have become intrigued by the violin and I am looking for a teacher, but I have a question. 

Coming from guitar and being use to frets I am wondering how you know if your fingers are in the right place on a violin for the notes on the page?

I once asked a friend of mine this who played the viola (this was way back when I was still playing guitar) and his response was to tell me he had perfect pitch, which to be honest really did not answer my question… or did it?


----------



## Frasier

WalterJ said:


> and possibly a silly one…
> 
> Coming from guitar and being use to frets I am wondering how you know if your fingers are in the right place on a violin for the notes on the page?


Your ear will tell you. You should be able to inwardly hear the notes on the page so you'll know.


----------



## Wolfy

Walter,

I agree wit frasier, but will highly recomend you get a teacher.


----------



## WalterJ

Frasier said:


> Your ear will tell you. You should be able to inwardly hear the notes on the page so you'll know.


Thank You

And that does not alleviate this old guitar player's nervousness, but I am still going to give it a try.



Wolfy said:


> Walter,
> 
> I agree wit frasier, but will highly recomend you get a teacher.


There was never any thought of doing otherwise. I am in the process of looking for a teacher, I just can't figure out how to play the notes correctly without frets but if it is heard inwardly that is how it is. This is all from my observation of Violin and viola over the years not because I am trying to do this on my own

Thanks


----------



## corpsegrinder72

ive seen this thing on music sites where its a cover for the neck of a violin and it displays frets. its for people learning to play violin to help them know where to put their fingers. maybe try music123.com


----------



## WalterJ

As if I have not asked enough questions already but what is a practice mute for?

http://www.music123.com/Glaesel-Violin-Ultra-Practice-Mute-360336-i1129588.Music12

Its name sounds rather self explanatory but I learned a long time ago it is better to ask questions.

It sounds like it is something you attach to a violin so you can practice and it will not be so loud but I am not certain.

Also I just discovered a friend of my wife's plays for the local Symphony. We will see her on New Years so I will ask her if she knows of any violin or viola teachers. She teaches but she is a Cello player.


----------



## Frasier

WalterJ said:


> As if I have not asked enough questions already but what is a practice mute for?
> 
> http://www.music123.com/Glaesel-Violin-Ultra-Practice-Mute-360336-i1129588.Music12
> 
> Its name sounds rather self explanatory but I learned a long time ago it is better to ask questions.
> 
> It sounds like it is something you attach to a violin so you can practice and it will not be so loud but I am not certain.


That sums it up. It's a heavy mute and quietens the sound to almost nothing. You need one if you have irritable neighbours or family! It's occasional use is fine but you need to sort tone out without a mute. String players usually have a mute for performance that's much lighter either clipping behind the bridge or fitting on the bridge in the same way. It alters the tone only slightly.



> Also I just discovered a friend of my wife's plays for the local Symphony. We will see her on New Years so I will ask her if she knows of any violin or viola teachers. She teaches but she is a Cello player.


Great. Because everything: holding the instrument, stance, bowing, has to be learned. If you don't get these right at the start you run into problems later.

Here's a site that might be worth a browse.

http://www.violinmasterclass.com/

"enter as a guest" then look through the various lessons. Don't worry about the absence of frets. Some beginners put tapes on the fingerboard - not to be recommended because one gets to rely on them too much. Getting the intonation right is a struggle for the first few months and daily practice (if only a little) is important. But it comes.

Good luck.


----------



## WalterJ

Thank You I will check the site


----------

